
MediaGoblin 0.7.0: Time Traveler's Delight Released - paroneayea
http://mediagoblin.org/news/mediagoblin-0.7.0-time-travelers-delight.html
======
jwise0
Apparently the Sandstorm team [1] recently ported MediaGoblin over, so this is
particularly exciting. It looks like the big addition is that they're paving
the path for federation, so soon there could well be an _actually_
decentralized media sharing system...

[1] Sandstorm is an app sandboxing environment conceived by the designer of
Protobuf/Cap'nProto; as an aside, the IndieGogo for Sandstorm is nearly
funded, but ends in only 5 days... it was on HN recently, but otherwise,
[http://sandstorm.io](http://sandstorm.io)

~~~
higherpurpose
Speaking of Sandstorm, they have 13 percent of their campaign left unfunded,
and only 5 days to go.

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/sandstorm-io-personal-
clo...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/sandstorm-io-personal-cloud-
platform)

~~~
buovjaga
A considerable contribution raised the total percentage to 95% after your
comment.

------
tete
Does anyone have experience with running a public mediagoblin? I am not too
experienced with Django, but I did some minor, private stuff with it.

My problem are registrations of bots (not sure about the intention). There is
a recaptcha plugin and I got it running, but it uses its own routes and also
has some minor bugs (always showing the required registration data in red).

Of course I could have my web server always redirect the routes, but this
seems like a hack and doesn't fix the issue. For now I had to turn
registrations off.

Are there better ways?

Mentioned Plugin: [https://github.com/ayleph/mediagoblin-
recaptcha](https://github.com/ayleph/mediagoblin-recaptcha)

------
frewsxcv
Great job MediaGoblin team!

As a side note, this looks like this project could use a little love from the
community:

[https://github.com/vky/docker-mediagoblin](https://github.com/vky/docker-
mediagoblin)

------
darklajid
MediaGoblin is my best bet for my so far open requirement: Have a digital
version of the picture books our parents kept for us.

I need ACLs (share everything with tag 'kids' with my parents and in-laws for
example), a decent presentation, and lots of ways to add metadata to content.
MediaGoblin might be the solution, soon.

------
zz1
Those interested in MediaGoblin might also find Trovebox interesting.

[https://github.com/photo](https://github.com/photo)
[http://trovebox.com/](http://trovebox.com/)

I just hope they are talking to each other to share their federation. Would be
dumb not to.

